# Bitter Apple Spray for Dogs all right for cats too?



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I've been trying to get Bitter apple spray deterrent. But the one I see online says "for Dogs". Here and there (in other sites, hadn't found it in Petco so I'm buying it online) it mentions for dogs and cats, same spray.
Is it OK to use with cats too? Brand's Grannick, comes in a transparent bottle.
A forum member told me they use Bitter Apple spray to keep cats of surfaces so I'd like to try it.
Thank-you very much


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I think this only really works to keep cats from licking or biting things. I'm not sure it works unless they taste it. I use it on plants I don't want Thomas to eat. But he persists in climbing around in them. I bought mine, for cats, at petsmart.

I think the dog might be the same as the cat. I'm not sure. Like here's the one they sell on cat connection, it says for dog or cat:

http://www.thecatconnection.com/miva/me ... gory_Code=


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm willing to give it a try :wink: I ordered from the link you posted..this is for kittens in training, they happen to lick/bite alot of things so it might work..thank-you very much Kitty's mom


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah they are the same. My bottle has a picture of a dog on it but it says the same thing, has the same ingredients. That bottle is cuter though. :lol:

I never really tried it on a "surface" as in a flat surface like a counter, only my door. some plants and things like miniblinds , to stop chewing, and my christmas tree to keep Stix out of it. It worked. The tree was fake but you could tell he really wanted to climb it. hehe.


----------

